# Lamparas fluorescente en serie



## austronomia85 (May 1, 2008)

hola a todos. el problema es que pedi en la tienda un balastro(reactancia) para un tubo de 8W y cuando llegue a mi casa me di cuenta que decia que era para lamparas de 14 a 20W   y si se pueden poner en serie 2 eso sumaria 16w y ya no se sobrecargaria ninguna de las 2 el problema es que no le encuentro la forma de ponerlas en serie....les agradesco por adelantado


----------



## pepechip (May 1, 2008)

hola
esta es la forma de ponerlos en serie


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 1, 2008)

me parece que tenes que ponerlas en paralelo no en serie, yo creo que si las pones en serie bajaria mas todabia la corriente que consumen y necesitarias mas tension. Saludos
Encambio en paralelo si tendrias los 16w de consumo para la reactancia. Haora no se como sera con el arrancador para que prendan iguales   

Pd: Personalmente devolveria esa y pediria la de valor correcto. Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 2, 2008)

Los fluorescentes se pueden poner en serie perfectamente, yo lo he visto en multitud de ascensores, aunque a mi no me gusta.

El funcionamiento es el siguiente:
Al dar tension al circuito  circula una corriente por los cebadores que "carga de flujo" la reactancia.
Pasado un ratito se abre alguno de los cebadores y se produce la tipica chispa inductiva que ceba uno de los fluorescentes, el mas sensible.
Al cebarse el fluorescente se comporta como un zener de unos 60V.
Como todavía queda tension se ceba el segundo cebador dejando pasar suficiente corriente a traves del fluorescente cebado hacia la reactancia.

Se abre el segundo cebador, chispita y se enciende el fluorescenta mas durito.

El problema de este metodo es el tipico de los circuitos serie, si una lampara esta agotada se apagan los dos fluorescentes.

Lo que no me explico por que en los ascensores los ponen en serie ¿sera alguna normativa?.


----------



## El nombre (May 2, 2008)

Ocupa menos con una sola reactancia. Equivale a bajar costos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 2, 2008)

jaja por lo que veo tengo mal el concepto de los tubos, 

Aclarando:

1- A que tensión trabaja el tubo (los comunes digamos 18/20w?
2- que funcion cumple la reactancia.?
3- Si un tubo esta preparado para funcionar con una reactancia de 20w , como es que dos de 10w en serie tambien funcionarian, que pasa con el voltaje?

Si me pueden aclarar esos puntos se los agradeceria mucho. Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 2, 2008)

1.-El fluorescente tiene dos tensiones, una de bastabte alta que es la de cebado  y otra mas baja que es la mantenimiento una vez cebado el florescente y sule ser unos 60V.
Por eso los flashes de las camatas utilizan un transformador con dos salidas, uno de disparo (alta tension) y el de mantenimiento.

2.La reactancia tiene una doble funcion, la primera generar el pico de tension para ionizar el gas y empice a conducir.
El segundo como reactancia limitadora de corriente, igual que los zeners.

3.-El tema de la potencia viene dado por la potencia/corriente que puede disipar el tubo para una vida razonable. La limitacion de corriente viene dado por la reactancia.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 2, 2008)

bue gracias por la respuesta tiopepe

Aviavando giles (en este caso yo):

1) Pensaba que la tensión era 220v y que la reactancia limitaba la corriente, pero que no habia caida de tension. Pregunta son medibles los 60v en los bornes del Tubo?

2) Yo pensaba que cuando el arrancador pegaba conducian los filamentos que tienen los tubos dentro y por eso calentaba el gas y ahi se producia la ionizacion y posterior encendiodo del tubo. Pregunta paraque estan los filamentoss?

3) O sea que el tubo realmente funciona a 60v y x mA aprox. Pregunta: como funcionan las luces de emergencia que elevan como a 400v y usan un cable en cada punta nomas?

Nuevamente si me responden le agradecere mucho.

PD: Las luces de emergencia no brillan igual.
      Alguno conecto el tubo derecho a 220, sin reactancia?


----------



## JV (May 2, 2008)

Si tenes una reactancia por la que circula corriente, por ley de ohm hay caida de tension.

Las luces de emergencia realizan la ionizacion elevando la frecuencia. Es lo que ocurre en las lamparas de bajo consumo, se rectifican los 220V y a esa continua se la hace oscilar a 15KHz (depende marca) y de esa forma se realiza la ionizacion.


Si no colocas la reactancia a un tubo no va a prender, porque se te quemaron los filamentos. Y suponiendo que no se quemen, no enciende porque necesita un pico de tension para ionizar que no hay quien se lo de.


Saludos..


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 2, 2008)

gracias JV por contestar

Y como haces para limitar una corriente, digamos 0.09amp con una tension fija digamos 60v
esos 15khz a 220v o a mas tension?

Yo en algun momento de m i vida si conecte un tubo a 220v. jajaja si prende (por un segundo) y preguntaba aver si les habia pasado lo mismo, "se quedo transparente, se le fue el fosforo blanco, o lo que sea que tiene. ( Capas que hayan sido chispasos de los filamentos como decis vos pero que quedo transparente quedo transparente. Saludos


----------



## austronomia85 (May 3, 2008)

hola a todos....gracias por sus respuestas estoy viendo que tendre que comprar otro cebador(arrancador) y ponerlas en paralelo  .....mañana sabado o a mas tardar el martes comprare el otro arrancador  ver que pasa..... estare respondiendo segun los avances....gracias por sus respuestas...


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 3, 2008)

La "resistencia" o hablando en propiedad reactancia es de xl=2*pi*f*l, o sea depende de la inductacia y la frecuencia de red.


Los filamentos son para caldear el gas, es una forma de asegurarse que si hace frio los tubos llegan a cevarse, una vez cebados ya no es necesario calentarlos, eso se encarga el cebador.

El cebador es un simple interruptor con una lamina bimetalica qie hace de temporizacio, es normalmente cerrado.

El gas se ioniza a alta tension pero una vez ionizado ya no necesita esa alta tension para mantenerse sino el mismo se aguanta gracias a la corriente que circula y el calor que se produce.

Si no pones la reactancia em principio no deberia pasar nada(sin cebador claro), pero imaginate que ya sea por una pequeña descarga electrostatica se ioniza la gas, quien frena la corriente?.  Un tubo ionizado tiene muy muy baja resistencia tan baja que se utiliza para parar los rayos atmosfericos y similares.

Las lamparas de bajo consumo funcionan similar, generan alta tension y despues monotorizan la corriente para asegurarse que se ha cebado.

Los tubos que solo utilizan dos hilos, la electronica tiene suficiente potencia para generar alta tension indipendientemente de la temperatura y por tanto no es necesario el filamente de precalentamiento.
Ademas son tubos pequeños para tener un mejor control, la temperatura es un gran problema para los fluorescentes y no estamos hablando de temperaturas bajo cero , si no de 5ºC o menos empiezan a hacer tonterias.

La tension en el fluorescente se puede medir facilmente con el tester, pero debes hacerlo con la lampara encendida.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 3, 2008)

gratcie tiopepe una repuesta como se dice cortita y al pie.

Ok bueno ahora que soy menos Gil, con respecto a los tubos fluorecentes, .

Me voy a buscar la gran receta perdida del "Purede papas batido" .Saludos


----------



## Traviato (May 3, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> El cebador es un simple interruptor con una lamina bimetalica qie hace de temporizacio, es normalmente cerrado.



Creo que vale la pena puntualizar un poco:

Realmente es "normalmente abierto" El cebador esta relleno de gas neon que se ioniza con el paso de la corriente a traves de los filamentos. Al ionizarse se calienta y dilata el bimetal que cierra el circuito, con lo cual se encienden los filamentos y el cebador se apaga y procede a enfriarse. Cuando se enfria el bimetal del cebador, se abre el circuito y, debido a la extracorriente de ruptura en la reactancia y unido a que el gas que rodean los filamentos está muy calientes e ionizados, salta la chispa entre los dos extremos del tubo. Al cerrarse el circuito a traves del tubo, el circuito del cebador queda inactivo ya que el cebador permanece abierto.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 3, 2008)

El tema del cebador lo tenia un poco olvidado,, gracias traviato.

Realmente el sistema es poco eficiente pero sencillo y barato.
Las de bajo consumo es complejo, caro y malo, no se os ocurra poner una de esas caras lamparas en una zona de transito como un pasadizo, por que tendra una corta vida.

Esperemos que los fabricantes se pongan las pilas y utilicen integrados especializados y abandonen los circuitos a transistores autooscilantes que fallan bastante con el envejimiento de los componentes.


----------



## RSelectronic (Abr 4, 2011)

Bueno, eh estado buscando y buscando información acerca de como conectar los tubos en serie y he llegado a los mismos resultados. En si el circuito propuesto para hacer funcionar los tubos en serie es este:

Ver el archivo adjunto 51200​
Yo he utilizado 2 Tubos UV. de 8W/220V , cebadores de 4-65W/220v y reactancia (balastos) de 18W/220V. Conecto todo tal cual el esquemático pero no encienden!. No sé cual será el problema. Teóricamente al estar conectados en serie la tensión se divide en 2 quedando 110V por cada tubo, pero igualmente como solo necesita 60V por tubo para funcionar deberían quedarse encendidos. Yo pienso que en vez de utilizar cebadores de 220V, tendrían que ser de 110V para poder darle la excitación al tubo ya que como dije la tensión se parte en dos (supuestamente). Pero bueno no estoy seguro por eso recurro a que me den una mano en este tema.

Desde ya les agradezco.

Saludos.

Para conectar dos tubos en serie deberán hacerlo según este esquemático:

Ver el archivo adjunto 51200​
Pero no solo eso, deberán tener en cuenta también que al estar conectados en serie, la tensión que ahora habrá en cada tubo será de 110V, ya que al estar en serie, se divide en dos la tensión de linea (220V). Entonces si usamos cebadores de 220V por tubo, los mismos no van a encender nunca debido a que los cebadores requieren de 220V justamente para excitar los tubos. Para solucionar esto, vienen unos cebadores "especiales" para tubos en serie, mas precisamente los *S2 de Philips*:

Ver el archivo adjunto 51201​
Aclaro que los *S2* son para potencias de 4-22W, para potencia de 4-65W están los *Philips S10*.

Bien pero ahora debemos tener en cuenta un elemento muy importante, el balasto. Este mismo deberá entregar la suma de potencias de los dos tubos, es decir, si cada tubo es de 8W el balasto tendría que ser de 16W, comercialmente hay de 15W o 18W, siempre redondear para arriba. 

Entonces nuestro circuito nos quedaría así;

Para tubos hasta 22W:

Ver el archivo adjunto 51202​
Para tubos hasta 65W:

Ver el archivo adjunto 51203​
Haciendo todo esto lograremos encender dos tubos en serie.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2011)

nopi, mira yo un par de veces me encontre con eso, solo te ahorras una pu$%& reactancia.
el tema es que si o si tenes que usar unos cebadores especiales, no recuerdo ya como era su codigo pero no van los comunes.

saludos


----------



## RSelectronic (Abr 4, 2011)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> nopi, mira yo un par de veces me encontre con eso, solo te ahorras una pu$%& reactancia.
> el tema es que si o si tenes que usar unos cebadores especiales, no recuerdo ya como era su codigo pero no van los comunes.
> 
> saludos



Especiales en que sentido? Podrías averiguar mas o menos como es el tema? o alguna descripción para poder buscar mas info.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2011)

http://download.p4c.philips.com/l4b/9/928390720223_eu/928390720223_eu_pss_esp.pdf

pregunta en una casa de electricidad grande , pedilso para conexion de 2 fluor en serie.

al parecer se llaman serie S2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2011)

Si , yo también ya me volví loco una vez con eso , fijate que hay balastros para dos tubos , esos si funcionan bien !


----------



## RSelectronic (Abr 4, 2011)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> http://download.p4c.philips.com/l4b/9/928390720223_eu/928390720223_eu_pss_esp.pdf
> 
> pregunta en una casa de electricidad grande , pedilso para conexion de 2 fluor en serie.
> 
> al parecer se llaman serie S2



Mirá abajo dice que es para conectar 2 lámparas en serie así que si debe ser ese. Veré si lo consigo y pruebo y comento que tal.

Bueno gracias me sirvió bastante.

Saludos.


----------



## rascueso (Abr 4, 2011)

hola sylvesters tiene que ser si o si un arrancador electronico.. yo tenia uno por aca si lo encunetro en un rato subo el esquema. salutes


----------



## RSelectronic (Abr 5, 2011)

Ya conseguí los cebadores Philips S2 4-22W y ahora si encendieron los tubos. El circuito es válido solo que hay que usar esos cebadores. También con balasto electromagnético funciona.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 19, 2012)

No es por revivir zombies pero bueno, hace unos días estoy rehaciendo un cartel luminoso y decidí hacer completamente nueva la parte eléctrica.

Por ende compré 2 ubos de 18W, 2 arrancadores, 1 reactancia para 40W, todos los zocalos y cable.

Armé el mencionado circuito de 2 tubos en serie pero jamás arrancó, cambié algunas conexiones y dejé la reactancia con 1 sólo tubo y anda perfectamente...por ende...

Por qué no me funciona el circuito en serie???

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 19, 2012)

No funciono por que el balastro no fue diseñado para colocar los tubos en serie (fijate en el diagrama pintado en el mismo balastro), si en sus especificaciones coloca que es solo para un solo tubo, imposible que genere el voltaje para cebar dos tubos.
 Lo mejor cuando se tiene dos tubos, es comprarle un balastro electrónico, que biene para uno y dos tubos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 19, 2012)

la pucha, yo crei que funcionaba igual...

Bueno...a comprar otra reactancia y listo, cada luz con su reactancia


----------

